# Sticky  [BOOTLOADER][ROOT][CWMT] Unlocked bootloader, root, CWM for the LG Spectrum 4G on ICS (Linux Install)



## PlayfulGod (Jun 16, 2011)

*DISCLAIMER*: *This isnt for the weak of heart or those whom dont have a clue what they are doing. This can possibly render your device completely useless and completely voids your warranty.* *We are not responsible, nor liable for anything you do to your device. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!*

We have thoroughly tested it and have put in every precaution we can to help prevent the unthinkable, but this is still on you if something goes wrong.









OK folks, finally after countless hours of research, testing, and scripting, we have a unlocked bootloader for ICS. \

This uses the bootchain from GB with tdm's 3.0.8 kernel for cm9, and several tweaked files from the Spectrum's ICS itself.

*People to Thank*

The whole team really!!









*Neph* - countless hours of digging and pulling files and figuring out how to undo LG's black magic.

*tdm* - for his awesome 3.0.8 kernel and input.

*death2all110* - working Neph and the batch file for windows install

*PlayfulGod* - for the bash script for the Linux/OSX install

*Whats this do?*
Installs root
Installs the unlocked bootloader from gingerbread
Installs CWM Touch 6.0.1.1
Checks the md5sum on each image before flashing them to verify their integrity
*Requirements*


Be on the ZV7 OTA or cab.
This is to ensure you get the new radio(s)
This has not been tested on Gingerbread nor supported for GB.
*How to Install*

This is for the Linux/OSX install ONLY. death2all110 will post the Windows installer.









Download & unzip file listed below
Connect Phone to PC via USB cable
Have debugging enable on your phone
Have phone in Internet connection mode
Navigate to the unzipped folder you downloaded
Run the linux-osx-install.sh

*Download*

Spectrum-Freedom

mirror


----------



## zacanger (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, sorry to ask what is probably a stupid question, but this is my first LG phone. With my previous android devices (HTC, Samsung, and Motorola), I always had to use the OEM cable when rooting or flashing anything from the computer. Does the same hold true here?


----------



## finndo77 (Oct 14, 2012)

Recommended, but not necessary. I have a 12" non-branded cable that I bought about two years ago on Amazon that works great for my spectrum, my HTC Evo 4G, Samsung moment, droid 4, Google nexus, Samsung galaxy s3. Never had an issue with it.

The key with the cable is to check reviews, most people who have an issue will comment, and anyone who does not will comment about the people who said they did!

I also try to look and see if the cable description states the guage of the cable, lower numbers are better/thicker (I think).

Currently I prefer gator crunch cables

Cloth Jacketed / Ruggedized USB 2.0 A Male to Micro B Cable (6FT - Lifetime Warranty)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003V42O6K/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## techrighteous (Jan 13, 2013)

On step 6, how do you run the .sh file on OS X? I have already tried via terminal "bash /your/file/path/name.sh", even tried to set permission with chmod. Also, it opened in xCode by default, but I cannot figure out how to run. What am I missing? Thx!


----------



## techrighteous (Jan 13, 2013)

techrighteous said:


> On step 6, how do you run the .sh file on OS X? I have already tried via terminal "bash /your/file/path/name.sh", even tried to set permission with chmod. Also, it opened in xCode by default, but I cannot figure out how to run. What am I missing? Thx!


 Forgot to ask- but is the Windows batch ready yet?


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

techrighteous said:


> Forgot to ask- but is the Windows batch ready yet?


http://androidforums.com/spectrum-all-things-root/639696-updated-11-20-12-bootloader-windows-vs920-bootloader-pwnage-tool-lg-spectrum-4g.html


----------



## w4rbytez (Apr 19, 2012)

Will this work on JZO54K?


----------

